# Cpl. Benjamin S. Kopp,3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment



## BonannoQbano (Jul 20, 2009)

RELEASE NUMBER: 090720-01
DATE POSTED: JULY 20, 2009
PRESS RELEASE:  Army Ranger killed in action


BIO
U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, July 20, 2009) — An Army Ranger died July 18  from wounds received during combat operations in Afghanistan while serving with 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment based at Fort Benning, Ga.

Corporal Benjamin Stephen Kopp, 21, was seriously wounded during a combat operation in southern Afghanistan July 10.  Kopp was medically evacuated through Landstuhl Regional Medical Center in Germany to Walter Reed Medical Center, Washington, D.C., where he later died as a result of his wounds July 18.

His unit had attacked a Taliban safe haven where they fought a determined enemy from multiple directions for several hours, resulting in the killing of more than 10 Taliban fighters, according to official military reports. 

“Cpl. Kopp gave his life fighting against a tenacious, malevolent, and determined enemy during a sustained firefight, under incredibly difficult conditions, with his fellow Rangers,” said Col. Richard D. Clarke, commander, 75th Ranger Regiment.  “His actions on that day are in keeping with the finest traditions of the 75th Ranger Regiment and his loss will be felt by all.” 

“Ranger Kopp was a best friend to everyone in his platoon and he never hesitated to lead the way to go where others would not.  He was a great Ranger and a great American citizen that the Nation can be proud of,” said Lt. Col. Daniel R. Walrath, 3rd Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment battalion commander.

After graduating from Rosemount High School, Kopp enlisted in the U.S. Army from his hometown of Rosemont, Minn., July 2006.  He began his Army Ranger career when he was assigned to Company C, 3rd Bn., where he served as a rifleman.

Kopp was on his third deployment in support of the War on Terror with two previous deployments to Iraq.

He is survived by his mother Jill Stephenson of Rosemont, Minn., and his father Duane Kopp of Minnetonka, Minn.

Cpl. Kopp' Bio.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 20, 2009)

Rest Well, Ranger


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 20, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## BonannoQbano (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm sorry the image is big .. I apologize


----------



## BonannoQbano (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP, and My prays are sent out to his family


----------



## tova (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP, Ranger.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP Ranger Kopp....


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 20, 2009)

Rest in peace RANGER!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP Ranger


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 20, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP, Ranger.


----------



## tip001 (Jul 21, 2009)

RIP Ranger 
Prayers sent to your family.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 21, 2009)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 21, 2009)

RIP Ranger....


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 21, 2009)

RIP - Ranger.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 21, 2009)

RIP Ranger, salute


----------



## masonea (Jul 21, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## car (Jul 21, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 21, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Ranger.  Prayers out to your family.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 21, 2009)

Blue Skies and Soft DZs.  RIP, Ranger.


----------



## lancero (Jul 21, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 21, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 22, 2009)

Rest easy Ranger, Valhalla has you now.

~S~


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 22, 2009)

RIP Ranger Kopp. I know that you fought the good fight and did everything humanly possible to hold on to life before you had to go.

My thoughts and prayers out to the brave men that Ranger Kopp fought with, and to his family and friends back at home. 

RLTW.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 22, 2009)

RIP Ranger


----------



## S_O_A_R (Jul 22, 2009)

RIP Ranger..... CPL Kopp - American Hero


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 23, 2009)

Rest in Peace Bro


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 23, 2009)

RIP Warrior. Thanks for your service.


----------



## 2TIMERGRFZZO (Jul 23, 2009)

RLTW, RIP


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 4, 2009)

wow....


> *Ill. woman receives heart from dead Minn. soldier*
> 
> ROSEMOUNT, Minn. - Army Ranger Benjamin Kopp died last month after being wounded in Afghanistan, but a part of the Minnesota soldier lives on.
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-ap-mn-minnesotasoldier-,0,3117233.story


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 4, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> wow....



Very cool and great to see.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 4, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> wow....
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-ap-mn-minnesotasoldier-,0,3117233.story



WOW

RIP Corporal Kopp - know that your actions saved lives in many more ways than just in combat.

Prayers out to his family for their compassion in their time of grieving.

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP Ranger Corporal Kopp — RLTW


----------



## Jettie (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP, Ranger Kopp. I'm sure the lady who received your heart will live to be 150.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## AWP (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow.

I checked other news sources about this and it appears to be true.

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/stories/D-X_Advertising_In_Full_Force_Sgt._Slaughter_.shtml



> This past weekend, WWE Hall of Famer Sgt. Slaughter attended the funeral of his nephew, Army Ranger Cpl. Benjamin Stephen Kopp. The 21-year-old serviceman died as a result of his wounds on July 18, eight days after his unit was attacked by a Taliban safe haven.



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=kopp+slaughter&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2009)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 11, 2009)

Rest easy Ranger Kopp.  Your Ranger heart lives on.  

Thank you for your dedicated service to the Ranger Regiment and our great nation.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 17, 2009)

Michael Yon wrote a bit about Ranger Kopp in his latest dispatch... The Kopp-Etchells Effect.  Read the whole dispatch...but Ranger Kopp is mentioned about half way through.

http://www.michaelyon-online.com/the-kopp-etchells-effect.htm


----------

